# Help!



## Mindthedrawings (Jun 4, 2014)

So I'm patiently waiting for my Lady to kid. She is a 3 yo Nubian who was bred the week of Xmas (12/21-12/27) Her 155 day mark (assuming she was bred on the LAST day she was visiting the buck, but could have been sooner) was last Friday, 5/30/14. As of today she is at 159-164 days. 
She hasn't bagged up. One teat is slightly swollen, while the other is totally dry.
Her ligaments are soft.
I checked her cervix, and she is MAYBE 2-3 cm dilated, I could only fit two fingers.
She looks pregnant, she has a waddle going on, but she is eating and drinking and behaving totally normally.

I've been in touch with the vet all along, and the next step is driving her about an hour away to get looked at. I don't want to put her through that if I don't have to. 
Worst case scenario, I'm worried that she lost the kids and won't be able to deliver them. 
Advice? Please?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hasn't bagged up concerns me, do you have colostrum lined up in case.

Also, if she is that over due, I would consider that drive or have the vet come to you. Something seems off.
Or the due date is wrong possibly?

Or it may be a false pregnancy.

You say you inserted 2 fingers in there, did you hit a wall or was she open and your fingers went through?

Any kidding signs?

Any discharge?

Is her udder hot at all?

Can you feel any kid movement on the right side or just before her udder area?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Please get the vet to see her. I had a doe with an unknown date this year who had a breech stillborn, and I would have lost her if my friend hadn't come out and spent 2 hours pulling the kid. It was past term, no idea why she didn't go into labor sooner.


----------



## Mindthedrawings (Jun 4, 2014)

The breed date is definitely between 12/21-12/27. There was no other buck around. 

Also, I did a blood test to confirm pregnancy.

When I did insert my fingers they went in fairly easily. There was little resistance, and I'm pretty sure they bumped up to a kid. She's hanging really low. 

She's been super cuddly, staring off into space, all those signs of labor, but no contractions, no discharge.

I'm bringing her to the vet tomorrow morning, I think.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If she's open but no contractions that's definitely a problem.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What concerns me is no contractions or discharge.
You might not have until tomorrow. 
If the kid is right there he may be mal positioned. A doe WILL stop labor or even not go into it at all if this is the case.
If she tries to push at all when you get past the cervix that will help.


----------



## Mindthedrawings (Jun 4, 2014)

I want to be clear, she isn't in distress. She's eating, drinking, peeing, pooping, all normal. She's just overdue and not showing signs of labor. I checked her cervix and it's starting to dilate, which means she might be in the first stage of labor, which can last 1-3 days. She also might have lost the kids. It's been a cruel spring. 

I'm bringing her to the vet first thing in the morning. 
It's really negative to tell an already worried person "you might not have until tomorrow" when there's NO reason to overreact. I'm not being cavalier with my animal's life or health. I was just hoping someone else had had an experience with a late delivery. 
I guess I'll update after we see the vet tomorrow.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I was giving you my honest opinion. No need to sugar coat it.
Over the years I have a few mal presentations & have had to pull expired kids from waiting too long so felt it necessary to take it beyond what you were hoping for.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

My doe was never in distress either...I assumed everything was progressing fine until she actually started showing signs of labor, but was not acting the way she normally does. Follow your gut but remember that an early vet call is better than a late one; if nothing else it will give you peace of mind.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm hoping for the best for you two. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

The thing is, you asked this forum for help and people are trying to do just that. With goats, or any animal really, things can go wrong so fast. You shouldn't wait, it could cost her her life. Now, with that being said, she could also be fine, but would it be worth the risk? nancy d isn't overreacting, if there is an issue with the position of the kids, it could kill the kids and quite possibly her if not taken care promptly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We are just being honest, from what you have described, she may be in major trouble and needs help right away.

All we can do is, give advice and pray you take it, we have a feeling, she may be in jeopardy. 
We are not trying to be mean and know your already upset about her being over due. 

You came to us for advice because she was over due and you are very concerned, right? 
We are here for you and all have great advice for you.
You mentioned you may of felt a kid at the door, which means she is in labor, if you didn't hit a wall, that means she is open.
Mentioning she is dilated, also means she may be in trouble. We are very concerned for her. 
Please don't feel like we are against you, because we are not.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I will only tell you what I experienced with my doe in February... she was not over due but actually on time, I was watching for her typical signs of impending delivery which has always included a very full udder, my does are handled numerous times a day and I also work full time away from home, they are very used to me touching their udders and bellies as I moniter kid movement daily from the 4th month onward. My doe did not fill her udder, and did not show me her typical labor.... what she did show me was that she was open but not pushing, I waited and watched, she would wander around the barn, dig then lay down and repeat. I checked again and she had a bubble burst... I could not get my wide palmed hand into her to pull the kids head up as it was bent back and down. Vet office and an hour later a stillborn doeling who had died a week prior. My doe did not udder up at all and I lost her to Hypo calcemia 2 days later.
You obviously have concerns otherwise you would not have come to us for help, my suggestion is to go with your gut, if it doesn't feel right, act now.
I hope that all works out and you end up with healthy kids and mama :hug:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Mindthedrawings said:


> I want to be clear, she isn't in distress. She's eating, drinking, peeing, pooping, all normal. She's just overdue and not showing signs of labor. I checked her cervix and it's starting to dilate, which means she might be in the first stage of labor, which can last 1-3 days. She also might have lost the kids. It's been a cruel spring.
> 
> I'm bringing her to the vet first thing in the morning.
> It's really negative to tell an already worried person "you might not have until tomorrow" when there's NO reason to overreact. I'm not being cavalier with my animal's life or health. I was just hoping someone else had had an experience with a late delivery.
> I guess I'll update after we see the vet tomorrow.


I understand what you are saying but, if she has lost the kids _*she won't go into labor*_. It is the movement of the kids that kicks labor off and keeps it going. I've had does deliver one live kid, labor stops, and there is a dead kid still inside. If I hadn't checked, there is a very good chance I could have lost the doe.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> and I'm pretty sure they bumped up to a kid. She's hanging really low


.

If you think you hit a baby she is in trouble..
no one is thinking you are being cavalier..or you wouldn't be here looking for help..stressing the need for a vet at this time is our job when we feel there is a strong need..and sometimes do to experience we know when another day just wont cut it..... as always we wish the best...please keep us posted what the vet find...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying all is well.


----------



## Mindthedrawings (Jun 4, 2014)

So we just got back. She was checked out and given an u/s. 
She is pregnant with 3 (visible) live kids. Totally healthy, but apparently not far enough along to be due last week. 
The theory we worked out was that she must have aborted and almost immediately after, became pregnant again. (Damn buck must have gotten to her through the fence.)

I'm not a vet, so I'm not sure exactly what i was feeling when I checked her cervix...other than, "yup, that's a goat vagina."
I wasn't saying no, don't give me advice, but it's pretty serious to tell someone their animal might not last the night when you don't know the whole story. Recommend I see a vet ASAP, of course. Tell me "you might not have until tomorrow," that's incredibly alarmist and upsetting.

Anyway, I am relieved and thankful to my grinning goat who apparently knew all along that nothing was wrong.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awe, she is a cute girl.

Glad she was seen by a vet and is OK. That eases your mind and ours.
From how you described it and were really sure on the due date, we were so concerned for her.
At least you know now, she does have a different due date.
Good work. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## Mindthedrawings (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah, it's crazy that she could have aborted and I never noticed anything. There was never any sign of anything off! 
It's such a relief that she is healthy. We just lost a buck very suddenly, and I was dreading the idea of telling my 5 yo son that something else had happened. 
Thanks for your help and support everyone!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the wonderful news!
It was not my intention for alarm or to upset you. I would rather err on the side of action than say oh everything is just fine.
Please don't hold it against me.
The later due date changes everything, explains no udder discharge etc.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree. 

Sorry for the loss of your buck.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm so glad everything is ok! :thumbup:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good news, Im glad she is well..she had us all worried...


Honestly..based on the info we had..I stand by Nancy...it could have very well ended badly by waiting til morning..it is better to be straight forward and give our honest thoughts then to sugar coat it and the Doe die...sometimes that can be scary...some times it saves a goats life...at any rate...we all strive to give the best advice based on what information we have...
Now please...hug that silly goat for us all!!!


best wishes


----------

